# do you need heat to make marijuana ointment?



## hydro201 (Aug 8, 2011)

i heard a method to make marijuana ointment is to mix bud with olive oil and cook it in a crockpot at low heat for about 10 hours, but i also heard it isnt necessary to cook it because the heat just makes the process faster. i heard you could just let it sit in the olive oil at room temperature for a long time and it would work. is this correct?

i cant cook it and do it the fast way because i dont want to smell up my apartment and raise suspicion.


----------



## kush fario (Oct 3, 2011)

i have no idea im about to cook some up tonight tho with my new trimminggs and a big bag of duff id use a slow cooker in your room by an open window with a fan it does stink but its not like you cant deal with the smell if your smart or if your stove has a fan over it your pretty much good and if you bake with it after it just smells like your baking


----------

